# Những bài tập đơn giãn giúp mẹ bầu sinh thường dễ dàng và ít đau hơn



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (27/12/18)

Sinh con vừa là niềm hạnh phúc, thiêng liêng nhưng bên cạnh đó cũng là những nổi lo và khó khăn trong cuộc đời phụ nữ. Những nổi đau về thể xác luôn là vấn đề được các mẹ quan tâm, làm thế nào để giảm đau đớn khi sinh con thì việc luyện tập thể dục sẽ giúp các mẹ điều đó. Bên cạnh việc giảm đau, tập thể dục còn giúp cho mẹ có một sức khỏe dẻo dai, một tinh thần thoãi mái cho suốt quá trình thai kỳ, cùng với đó không gây tác dụng phụ nào đến với thai nhi.





​
Các mẹ cùng với Dầu Tràm Con Yêu khám phá những bài tập giúp tăng cường sức khỏe và giảm đau trong quá trình sinh nở nha.

*Đẩy hông lên*
Đẩy hông lên hay là đẩy vùng chậu, đây được coi là bài tập tốt nhất để hổ trợ việc sinh con một cách tự nhiên. Bài tập này khá đơn giản và có thể thực hiện ngay trong nhà, các mẹ chỉ cần nằm ngửa xuống, giữ cho đầu gối gập công, bàn chân đặt lên sàn nhà. Sau đó giữ lưng của bạn trên mặt sàn và đồng thời đưa xương chậu của bạn lên, giữ trong khoảng 10 giây và thả xuống. Các mẹ nên tập bài tập mỗi ngày trong 10 phút sẽ giúp xương chậu sẳn sàng cho việc sinh nở.





​
*Khom mình*
Bài tập khom mình với quả bóng giúp hổ trợ cho các mẹ có thể sinh nở tự nhiên một cách dễ dàng, cùng với đó nên có người bên cạnh tập với bạn để hổ trợ. Việc khom mình tựa vào quả bóng và tập các động tác nhẹ nhàng có thể gây áp lực lên lưng và cơ vùng xương chậu sẽ giúp cơ thể bạn dễ dàng cho việc sinh con. Và giúp bạn giảm đau trong quá trình chuyển dạ và sinh thường sẽ dễ dàng hơn.

*Ngồi xổm*
Ngồi xổm là cách tốt nhất và dễ dàng nhất để hổ trợ mẹ bầu trong việc sinh nở, ngồi xổm giúp trọng lực tác động lên em bé và có xu hướng đẩy xuống dễ dàng cho việc sinh thường.






​*Đi bộ*
Việc đi bộ hằng ngày đem lại rất nhiều lợi ích không chỉ cho mẹ bầu mà đối với mỗi chúng ta, đối với mẹ bầu đi bộ tác động đến việc co thắt cổ tử cung ở phụ nữ, giúp giãn ra dễ dàng cho việc chuyển dạ.

*Ngồi thiền*
Đây là bài tập đơn giản giúp tăng cường và kéo dài cơ bắp lưng, đùi, xương chậu, nó giúp giữ xương khớp chậu linh hoạt, giảm lượng máu đến phần dưới của cơ thể, giảm đau khi sinh. Các mẹ cần làm như sau ngồi trên sàn với 2 lòng bàn chân chạm vào nhau, sau đó sử dụng 2 tay nhấn nhẹ đầu gối xuống sàn để cảm nhận sức căng của cơ đùi. Bạn có thể thực hiện bằng cách dựa vào tường, giữ nguyên vị trí trong 15 giây, lặp đi lặp lại khoảng 5 đến 10 lần.

*Đẩy cơ thể về phía trước*
Bài tập này giúp cho việc sinh thường dễ dàng hơn, đứng bằng hai chân của bạn với chân trước chân trước, chân sau thì khụy gối. Cố gắng đẩy mình về phía trước để cơ bắp và xương chậu được giãn ra.






​Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
*Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc *
*Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.*
*Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315*
*fanpage: *https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
*Twitter: *Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
*Instagram: *Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

